# how does your fish sleep?



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm just curious. I almost had a heart attack when I turned the light on and one of my cichilds was "resting" in one of the plants


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

My SAE's rest on my UV sterlizer and driftwood and some of the fake plants in the tank. I've gotten scared a few times because they are groggy and won't wake up for 15 minutes or so and I start freaking out that it's not in good health. 15 minutes later, it's normal like nothing ever happened.

My roommates betta sleeps leaned over rested against something, looking like it's dead. Go back 30 minutes later and it's swimming around the little 1.5g tank happy as can be.

My old 10g tank the puffer slept in the cave. Sometimes wouldn't come out for an hour.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

My rams sit at the bottom and they lose their colors. Their colors are very full during the day. My big discus sits at the bottom of the tank with her mouth to the ground, perfectly fine in the morning.


----------



## Bug Girl (Jan 23, 2012)

We had a betta who would lay down on her side to sleep. My dad's angelfish sleeps wedged into a plant and uses its long fins to hold it in place. The rest of his fishes all cluster together in one cave and sleep together despite being an assortment of species.

My baby angelfish go sort of sideways and drift in open water until they bump into something, occasionally moving really slowly to get back into open water. And I suspect that my glass catfish sleep in shifts because it seems like they're always active.

Sleeping fish are funny, but it is frightening the first time you realize that you have a fish that has odd sleeping habits.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

My angelfish all have their designated spots and they hover there. Most of my goldfish do the same and they sleep in a line but one likes to get under the fake plant and plant her face in the gravel. My one betta sleeps on his little betta hammock and the other one, I'm not sure if he ever sleeps. He's constantly swimming.

The only ones that ever worry me are the yoyo loaches. They seriously look dead sometimes but they're fine.


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

My Bettas sleep in their plants mostly, but one loves to perch on the stick-on thermometer on the front of the tank. He looks so funny there~ My Mollys just hover around the bottom of their tank.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

My BGK is the only one that has weird sleeping habits. He rests his body up against a rock and sleeps upside down lol.

Other times he will lay flat on his side on the ground.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

My goldfish sleep at the bottom about an inch off the gravel, or even touching the gravel. Kind of all lined up in a couple rows. 

My angelfish also sleep sort of wedged between things on the sides of the tanks. 
My molly and gourami sleep on or near the bottom usually under some plants. My rasboras sleep together usually towards the back and sometimes under a fake root I have in there and sometimes under a couple fake plants. My cory cats sleep together usually on the bottom at the side between the glass and some fake plants or wood.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

giggitygiggity said:


> My BGK is the only one that has weird sleeping habits. He rests his body up against a rock and sleeps upside down lol.


omg that would freak me out lol
I can never catch bubba asleep, soon as I walk in the room he's all excited and going back and forth (ready for food). I've noticed some of my cichlids have a dull color when I "wake" them. I usually give them a few minutes to come from their caves and other hiding spots so they can eat. the yellow one has a plant he sleeps in, i've got to get a pic lol


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Most of my livebearers just pick a spot on the substrate. Have to wait at least 10 minutes after turning on a light before you can feed them. Gobies sleep wherever they are. My apistos usually duck inside a coconut shell. The betta sleeps on the heater, but that will probably change in the summer.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

My betta sleeps in his rock cave. I think he's rested on the gravel, but not sure because when I get close enough to check him out he wakes up and comes out. My mollies sleep while wading in place about mid level in the aquarium, or while swimming in place at the bottom. Two of my guppies sleep while swimming in place at the bottom, while my fancy guppy sleeps on the gravel half dead looking.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My cockatoo used to sleep inside the driftwood sideways will guarding her eggs.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

PuterChickFL said:


> omg that would freak me out lol
> I can never catch bubba asleep, soon as I walk in the room he's all excited and going back and forth (ready for food). I've noticed some of my cichlids have a dull color when I "wake" them. I usually give them a few minutes to come from their caves and other hiding spots so they can eat. the yellow one has a plant he sleeps in, i've got to get a pic lol


Mine sleeps most of the day, so catching him sleeping is never hard. During the night is when he is very active, so I purchased a Marineland LED setup thats usually for a small 30 gallon set up, and I have it sitting in the middle, so it shines enough blue so that I can see him very easily but dim enough for his sensitivity. He is very fun to watch


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

My clown loaches sleep either on their sides or upside down. My bettas usually sleep on the gravel, although I am thinking about getting them both a hammock for their tanks. My plecos are always sleeping on the big rock in the 55 gallon they are in with the clown loaches.


----------

